# RAR regular or oversize manifolds



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello everyone,

This question was actually asked 8 years ago, but I did not find a response.

I ordered the Ram Air Restorations oversized manifolds for my 67 GTO with a 400.

RAR doesn't mention it, but on Butlers website there is a note that states, " WILL NOT FIT 1964-67 FRAME WITHOUT MODIFICATION. 1966-67 MAY have to dent/grind frame in 1/2" to clear flange bolt boss."

Now, I really wish I saw Butler's LITTLE side note before I ordered directly from RAR. I'm not to excited about modifying my frame for manifolds. If anything, I'm considering canceling the order and buying Doug's--if they need mods so be it, but grinding the frame gets my blood pressure moving.

Any experience with oversized RARs?


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This question was actually asked 8 years ago, but I did not find a response.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have the oversized ram air manifolds from Ram Air Restoration and they fit fine without any modifications on my 65. I'm not sure what that note on the Butler site is referring to. As far as I understand, the ram air manifolds are the same dimensions on the outside as factory but have been enlarged internally for better flow and to allow larger output for larger exhaust systems. I have run headers before and I will never go back to headers.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This question was actually asked 8 years ago, but I did not find a response.
> 
> ...


Also, in another thread here on a similar topic, someone recently wrote that they thought Butler was getting ram air manifolds from Pypes, so they may have different dimensions from what you ordered. I'm only sure that what I received fit fine in my 65, but you may want to call RARE and Butler just to get clarification for your situation.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This question was actually asked 8 years ago, but I did not find a response.
> 
> ...


And...I just had a minute to go to the Butler site to look at what you are seeing. I do see that note on the round port oversize ram air manifolds, but not on the D port. I have D port. I don't know what heads you are running but if you need round port, there may be a clearance issue.


----------



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

M


michaelfind said:


> And...I just had a minute to go to the Butler site to look at what you are seeing. I do see that note on the round port oversize ram air manifolds, but not on the D port. I have D port. I don't know what heads you are running but if you need round port, there may be a clearance issue.


Michael,
Thank you for highlighting that detail that I clearly overlooked!
I’m running D-ports so I should be good to go.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> M
> 
> Michael,
> Thank you for highlighting that detail that I clearly overlooked!
> I’m running D-ports so I should be good to go.


It's actually helpful for me to know that too. I was not aware of that difference until now. I've had thoughts of maybe someday upgrading to some aluminum round port heads. With this information, I will definitely stick with D ports, aluminum or otherwise, and reuse the manifolds I already have, if I ever make an upgrade. You saved me a bunch of money and headaches from future troubles!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Mine were from Butler a few years ago and came in a Pypes box, D ports on a '65 with a '72 461 four speed fit perfectly, also if anyone is running 7K3 heads like mine there are no exhaust manifold bolt holes on each end of the heads so I found a kit that bolts on the end of the heads that provides a stud to secure the manifolds on Ebay for 75.00 I think?


----------



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

michaelfind said:


> It's actually helpful for me to know that too. I was not aware of that difference until now. I've had thoughts of maybe someday upgrading to some aluminum round port heads. With this information, I will definitely stick with D ports, aluminum or otherwise, and reuse the manifolds I already have, if I ever make an upgrade. You saved me a bunch of money and headaches from future troubles!


Likewise, THANK YOU. 

A 1/2in of material seems a bit much to take off. To bad the castings cannot be dimpled at the foundry.


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

I believe the round port heads came out in 1968 so those manifolds may not fit the earlier cars without mods. The oversize D-Port manifolds I ordered from RAR for my 1970 have 1967 part numbers: LH: 9777646 RH: 9777642. This matches the info on RAR's website. RAR has a different listing for the earlier cars with the same casting numbers. Not sure what the difference is.


----------

